# Powerpoint can't read ****.ppt



## jisc123 (May 17, 2003)

Hey I'm new to these forums. So first of all I'd like to say hi.
My mom has been working hard on a powerpoint presentation for quite awhile now for my great grandma who is quite sick. She has scanned in over 500 pictures and has added music to it. Next she moved it over to a different drive and added more music and pictures. Finally she saved it. Now when we try to open it we get an error: 
Powerpoint can't read Grandma.ppt
If anyone could help us resolve this error we would be very grateful. Thanks for your time.


----------



## edwinchang (Jul 15, 2002)

hi... welcome to the forum...


are the powerpoint on the 2 computers of the same version?

ie. if u try to open a 97 office (includes ppt) file on a 2000 office, it asks you to "convert" the file. and once u convert it to the newer version, the file will NOT work on the older version office...


----------



## V0lt (Sep 14, 2002)

Sounds like that is what happened. I am having the same exact problem since I took home a powerpoint file from a school computer that I was working on, saved it at home, and now it won't work at school. 

Here's what I would suggest:

Get into the newest version of PowerPoint you can find. If the file opens, attempt to save it in a format that the older version will read (but make sure to save it under a different file name in case that screws things up). 

Good luck


----------



## jisc123 (May 17, 2003)

version is same because its the same computer. its MS Office XP.


----------



## Pseudocyber (Sep 10, 2002)

How big is the file?


----------

